# Photo posting



## dansills (Aug 27, 2012)

So, after hours of trial and error I'm stumped. How do some members here get their photos to show up full size instead of as thumbnails that you don't have to click?  I am speaking of the photos in SYOP .. Any one know the answer and will volunteer to help?


----------



## edstreet (Aug 27, 2012)

try the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tag option.


----------



## jeff (Aug 27, 2012)

Check out our video tips.

This one should answer your question.


----------



## dansills (Aug 27, 2012)

edstreet said:


> try the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh???


----------



## dansills (Aug 27, 2012)

*like this*

maybe


----------



## dansills (Aug 27, 2012)

nope ... just shows a question mark??


----------



## dansills (Aug 27, 2012)

*maybe .. using direct link from photo bucket*

like this:


----------



## BSea (Aug 27, 2012)

I've never used the method Jeff shows.  Normally I save my pictures in Photobucket, but any photo hosting site will work.  Then, while viewing the photo, I click on the button in Photobucket that says "IMG Code".  This will copy the image & put in the HTML code to show the photo.  Then I just paste the code into my message.

If that isn't clear enough, PM me, and I'll help you.

EDIT:  Nevermind, I see you got it. Good job.  & nice pen too. :wink:


----------



## dansills (Aug 27, 2012)

BSea said:


> I've never used the method Jeff shows.  Normally I save my pictures in Photobucket, but any photo hosting site will work.  Then, while viewing the photo, I click on the button in Photobucket that says "IMG Code".  This will copy the image & put in the HTML code to show the photo.  Then I just paste the code into my message.
> 
> If that isn't clear enough, PM me, and I'll help you.
> 
> EDIT:  Nevermind, I see you got it. Good job.  & nice pen too. :wink:



thats the exact way i did it .. thanks for the help!!


----------

